
A car designer who turned a sailfish into a supercar (2014) - BWGB
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20140828-how-a-fish-inspired-a-supercar
======
rideontime
> “We have systems that are going to eliminate the need for windscreen wipers
> – you don’t see animals with windscreen wipers on their eyes,” asserts
> Stephenson.

Sure I do, they're called eyelids.

------
JSeymourATL
BEST Fish Story I've heard ALL day!

------
blunte
Nature has had quite some time to figure out what works well (or at least
better than before).

